# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  المريخ العالمي (   )   vs الأهلي عطبرة (   ) دوري سوداني 2014

## امام اباتي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
علي بركة الله بالتوفيق للزعيم العالمي
اعزائي اعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين تحيه طيبة واحترام
بعون الله وتوفيقه يبدا المريخ العالمي مشوار الدفاع عن لقب الدوري الممتاز الذي فاز به الموسم الماضي قبل نهايته باسبوع متفوق علي اقرب منافسيه بنقطتين بمواجهه الاهلي عطبرة امسية الثلاثاء باستاد الخرطوم .
****************
كيف اعد المريخ نفسه هذا العام :
تحضيرات المريخ هذا العام بدأت مبكرا داخليا ومن ثم اكمل الفؤيق اعدادة للموسم بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة حيث واجه الفريق في معسكره فريق بايرن ميونخ الالماني وزنت الروسي وألوحدات الاردني  واخرها رد بول النمساوي..
كانت هذه المواجهات الغرض منها تجهيز الفريق بدنيا وفنيا وانعكاسه في الدوري والبطولة الافريقية وهذا ما تنتظره جماهير المريخ في مباراة الاهلي عشية الثلاثاء.
******************
كيف كان إعداد الأهلي عطبرة ؟
هذا الفريق ومنذ صعودة للدرجة الممتازة الا انه اثبت للجميع انه قادر علي مزاحمة القمة في الترتيب وما يؤكد ذلك مشاركته هذا العام في الطولة الكونفدرالية برفقة الاهلي شندي .
اعد الاهلي فريقة بصورة جيدة وفي سرية تامة للمشوار المحلي والافريقي ويعتبر مدربه صاحب قراءات جيدة ويعلم جيدا التعامل مع المباريات الكبيرة التي دائما ما يواجه فيها فريقا القمة حيث تلعب المبارة عندة قبل انطلاق صافرة الحكم بتصريحاته النارية ولغة التحدي التي يجيدها لزرع الثقة في لاعييه وبالتالي يؤدون بطريقة رائعة جدا.
الاهلي من الفرق التي تلعب الكرة الجملية والسلسة والممتعة مما اجبرو الجميع علي احترامهم من خلال ما يقدمونه داخل المستطيل الاخضر ..
*********************
الطموح والمفاجأة :
يطمح فريق المريخ في تحقيق اول فوز له في اول مشاركة لتعزيز ثقة اللاعبين وهم مواجهون بمباراة افريقية لا سبيل لهم سوي الفوز بها والخروج بنتيجة تعينهم في مباراة الاياب بكمبالا.
في الجانب الاخر يخطط ابناء الاهلي في مفاجأة المريخ ومحاولة كسب النتيجة والخروج بنقطة علي اقل تقدير ليؤكدو للجميع انهم في هذا الموسم قادمون بقوة .
*******
فوق هذا وذاك الجميع في انتظار صافرة بداية اللقاء ...
متابعة طيبة نتمناها لكم .
وبالتوفيق للزعيم داخليا ومحليا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*باذن الله الزعيم فى الموعد والنقاط صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين وتغيظ الحاقدين
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كراعك خضراء الحبيب امام
بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*بسم الله مجراها ومرساها دعوت ام مصريه لى ولدا  وبنا يوفلك اولاد الحلال فى  حكامك ااااااسف فى طريقك
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بسم الله وعلي بركة الله ان شاء الله عام افضل من العام الماضي
رديف دوري وكاس وابطال افريقيا بحول الله 
موفق الحبيب امام اباتي الفال الحسن 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق يامريخ السعد





*

----------


## الحوشابي

*عام الحصاد الوفير للعالمي بإذن واحد أحد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطــاقة اللـقاء



المناسبة
الجولة الاولي من الدورة االاولي من دوري سوداني الممتاز 2014


التاريخ
الثلاثاء  - 04 أفبراير 2014

الملعب
استاد الخرطوم

التوقيت
20:00 بتوقيت السودان  -  17:00 بتوقيت GMT

القنوات الناقلة
قناة النيلين الرياضية -  الاذاعة الرياضية

المعلق
محمد فضل الله


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
   


اســتاد الخرطوم - شيخ الإستادات

*

----------


## زول هناك

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللعب كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*دخول البرنس وراجي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خروج شيمليس ودخول سيدا 

خروج رمضان عجب ودخول راجي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

سوووووووف تكوووووووون مباراه اعداديه لمباراة كمبالا سيتي



نعم اخي محمد هي بروفة جيدة ورفع لمعنويات لاعبي المريخ لمقابلة كمبالا بروح عالية بعد تحقق الفوز مع العرض الجيد 

الان الابداع الحقيقي سيبدأ بدخول راجي وهيثم مصطفى وخروج شمليس ورمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 91 (25 من الأعضاء و 66 زائر)

محمد النادر,نادرالداني+,أبو ريم+,محمد قمر الأنبياء,مجنون+,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh+,العكادي+,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم تاج الدين+,ابراهيم عطية بابكر+,ابو دعاء+,ابواسراء+,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد الحلفاوى+,د.محمد تنوبة,د/ميرغني الحاج+,زياد-ودالفضل,سيف الدين المقبول+,osa sinnar+,زول هناك+,علي حران,علي سنجة+,عبد المنعم خليفة+,ود شندي12
*

----------


## زول هناك

*نهاية مباراة الامل والنيل بالتعادل 1/1
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انتهاء مباراة الامل والنيل بتعادل ايجابي 1 / 1
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تبديل للإهلي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان زيادة في ارتياد رواد بوست المباراة لانقطاع البث التلفزيوني 

الله يزيد ويبارك 

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 94 (26 من الأعضاء و 68 زائر)

نادرالداني,أبو ريم,محمد النادر+,محمد قمر الأنبياء,مجنون,مريخابى واعتز,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh,العكادي,ابن ادريس,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو دعاء,ابواسراء,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى,د.محمد تنوبة,د/ميرغني الحاج,زياد-ودالفضل,سيف الدين المقبول,osa sinnar,زول هناك,علي حران,علي سنجة,عبد المنعم خليفة+,ود شندي12
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية مباراة الامل والنيل بتعادل الفريقين بهدف لكل فريق باستاد عطبرة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*تماس مريخي الطاهر الحاج
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تمريرات لفريق المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تماس لاهلي عطبره
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*تماس مريخ باسيرو لغاندي تخرج اوت للاهلي عطبرة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اكرم لم يتعرض على اي اختبار
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*علي جعفر وامير كمال ادوا برتياح
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*31 دقيقة تمر
*

----------


## زول هناك

*امير كمال يرجع الكروة لاكرم الهادي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الطاهر الحاج لامير كمال للحارس 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 98 (33 من الأعضاء و 65 زائر)

محمد النادر,Abu - Khalid+,نادرالداني+,محمد كمال عمران+,محمد قمر الأنبياء,مجنون+,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh+,امام اباتي+,الحوشابي+,العكادي+,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم تاج الدين+,ابراهيم عطية بابكر+,ابو دعاء+,ابومنزر+,ابواسراء+,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد الحلفاوى+,د.محمد تنوبة,د/ميرغني الحاج+,majdi,سيف الاسلام+,سيف الدين المقبول+,osa sinnar+,زول هناك+,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,علي حران,علي سنجة+,عمر صالح,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبدالله صديق,zoal
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مخالفة للاهلي عطبيرة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تماس للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*احى جاااااااااااااااااى من الدوام هسى بختكم شفتو جزو منها
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*تماس للاهلي عطبرة تلعب وفي اتجاه المرمي ضعيفة اوت
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*النتيجه ياعالم ماقادر امر لى الصصفحات فى الخلف وصلت 14 صفحه
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*يبدو ان الحماس قل والجماعه ضمنو النقاط
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*علاء الدين يوسف بديلاً لباسيرو
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 96 (32 من الأعضاء و 64 زائر)

علي ابراهيم الجنيد,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني,محمد كمال عمران,محمد قمر الأنبياء,مجنون,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh,امام اباتي,الحوشابي,العكادي,ابن ادريس,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو دعاء,ابومنزر,ابواسراء,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى,د.محمد تنوبة,د/ميرغني الحاج,majdi,سيف الاسلام,سيف الدين المقبول,osa sinnar,زول هناك,علي حران,علي سنجة,عمر صالح,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالله صديق, ​
*

----------


## زول هناك

*دخول علاء بديل باسرو  
*

----------


## زول هناك

*في اخر ثواني يدخل علاء الدين يوسف 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تمريرات لفريق الزعيم 

محمد النادر
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مجلس ادارة المريخ تعاقب جماهيره ... كنا سنشد على ايديهم اذا كانت قناة النيلين هى المستهدفة بهذا العمل ... كتلة الممتاز تضم كل فرق الممتاز فلماذا يكون المريخ محامى الكتلة .... اللهم صبرك علينا
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*تماس للاهلي يلعب لاعب عصام للاهلي عطبرة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تمريرات لفريق الاهلي عطبره وتسديده لكن تمر
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الاهلي عطبرة رغم الاهداف يلعب بقوة 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نقترب من الدقيقه 40 والمريخ متقدم بثلاثيه دون رد 

محمد النادر
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*غداً اربعه جولات في الدوري الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*كورنر للميرخ 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ركنية للمريخ 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*دقائق معدوده تفصلنا عن نهاية المباراه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تماس للاهلي عطبره
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الباشا نجم المباراة 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الباشا ينال نجومية المباراه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انفراد للاهلي عطبره لكن تمر للكورنر
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*انفراد للاهلي عطبرة ولكن علي جعفر اخرج الكرة ركنية 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هجمه كانت خطيره للاهلي لكن تمر للكورنر
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*كرة خطيرة للأهلى من انفراد كامل على المرمى
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاهلي يؤدي مباراه طيبه رغم الخساره
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*نهاية المباراة بتقدم المريخ علي الاهلي عطبرة بثلاثة أهداف
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*3 دقايق زمن مضاف وتنتهى مع انخفاض الإضاءة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انتهاء مباراة المريخ والاهلي عطبره بفووووووووز المريخ بثلاثيه دون رد
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*بسم الله ثلاث نقاط وثلاثة أهداف في عين العدو
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ 3/0
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الف مبرووووووووووووك اول انتصار مستحق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروك على الزعيم الإفتتاحية القوية والقادم احلى
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*امام قرط علي كدا
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*هناك خلل في الكشافات
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مبروك للزعيم اول الثلاث نقاط والثلاثة اهداف ونرجو النصر المبين يوم السبت المقبل امام كمبالا سيتي
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*طفت الكشافة فهل هو ايضا متوكل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الرشيد بدوى عبيد فى الأذاعة وما باقى فيه الا صوته الجميل ولكن يبدو ان النظر لايساعده فى المتابعة ومعرفة اللاعبين 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مبرووووووووووووك للمريخ 
مبرووووووووووووك للباشا الفوز بجائزة سوداني 
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*اخشى ما اخشاه على المريخ هو ارضية الملعب 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله على النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*----------------  مبرووووووووووووووووووووووو ك  مليار للمرخ  نجم  السعد   الزعيم  العالمى   سيد  البلد
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*ألف مبروووك وبداية موفقة إن شاء الله ونسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم الفوز المظفر في مباراة كمبالا سيتي
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

مجلس ادارة المريخ تعاقب جماهيره ... كنا سنشد على ايديهم اذا كانت قناة النيلين هى المستهدفة بهذا العمل ... كتلة الممتاز تضم كل فرق الممتاز فلماذا يكون المريخ محامى الكتلة .... اللهم صبرك علينا







الأخ أحمد ما الفرق بين أحمد و حاج أحمد فالنيلين مملوكة للتلفزيون السوداني و محاولة تلفزة المباراة على القناة العامة هي لعبة لأنهم يعلمون أن مجلس المريخ لن يسمح للنيلين بذلك إذا ما حاولت . . . لعب على الدقون و استغفال ليس إلا
*

----------

